# Inherited Watch



## katee (Dec 13, 2005)

Greetings!

I have a stopwatch that belonged to my father and I'm trying to find some information concerning the piece.

It's a large stopwatch - 2.5 inches in diameter. It's in a wooden box with velour lining.

Inside the watch is a marking that reads "20 KAMHEN" except the last "N" is backwards. There is also a number of 036438.

If anyone can point me in a direction to obtain more information I would be very grateful.

Kate


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/lofiver....php/t8417.html

Hi Kate and welcome

Is it like the Slava at the above link







?


----------



## katee (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Kate and welcome

Is it like the Slava at the above link







?

Ian -

Thank you for your reply. It is very much like the top image but instead of a name there is a symbol that looks like a flying "M" with a "2" imposed.

Here are two images:

http://www.designcharlotte.com/watch-1.jpg

http://www.designcharlotte.com/watch-2.jpg

Thank you!

kate


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That M with 2 is the Mark of the "Second Moscow Watch Factory" which went on to make Slava brand watches.

It looks an old one. Very nice with original case but not of great value I'm afraid. Stop watches tend not to be so desirable.

You could try searching on eBay for "Russian" or "Slava stop watch" to get an idea of value.

Thanks for letting us have a view of it







.


----------



## katee (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you so much Ian - that gives me a good place to start. I searched under "KAMHEN" and didn't find much.

Thank you again!

Kate


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

katee said:


> Thank you so much Ian - that gives me a good place to start. I searched under "KAMHEN" and didn't find much.
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> ...


Kate KAMHEN is just Russian for jewels, it means the stopwatch has 20 jewels in the movement.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures Katee

that one in the link that raketakat provided is mine... from the 80's

Yours is a very early version of this stopwatch. possibly from the 60's

Its a split seconds stopwatch, usually expensive when they have well known makes on them but the poor russian one is usually found cheaply on ebay.

Crown button stops and starts the stop watch. the left button stops the split second hand and pressing it again makes it catch up to the running seconds hand.

the right button resets the hands back to zero but only when the stopwatch is stopped.

Though this early one with the wooden box is more desirable for collectors and is worth whatever people are willing to pay for it. (Â£50 upwards)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I was hoping someone who knows their onions would come along







.


----------



## katee (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you Xantiagib and Ian -

My Mother passed away in March and since she lived with me I'm still finding "stuff" that was in the family. I doubt that it had any sentimental value to my Father.

I suppose I'll put it on eBay and see what happens. I saw a couple there (thanks to Ian pointing the way) that are similar to mine.

This is an interesting group - is it all about watches or are clocks ever discussed. I'm a clock freak....

Kate


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

katee said:


> I suppose I'll put it on eBay and see what happens. I saw a couple there (thanks to Ian pointing the way) that are similar to mine.
> 
> This is an interesting group - is it all about watches or are clocks ever discussed. I'm a clock freak....
> 
> ...


Make sure you put all the "buzz words" in your description







.

CCCP, Soviet, vintage, rare, original box, scientific etc.

We have enough on with watches Kate







. Members will mention clocks if they come across an interesting one.

We have a thread on Russian MiG jet fighter aircraft clocks somewhere







.


----------



## katee (Dec 13, 2005)

>Make sure you put all the "buzz words" in your description







.

>CCCP, Soviet, vintage, rare, original box, scientific etc.

Oh dear, don't confuse me! Can't I just put "collectable" and be done with it?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Well if you do play the eBay 'game' & you use those 'action' words it means that more people will pick up your auction when they do their search... So using USSR, Soviet, CCCP, Vintage, etc. Will then bring financial dividends.... Obviously good photos & descriptions will bring in the better bids.

Joli.


----------

